# BIG Turning



## TimR (Aug 20, 2017)

Anatoly Tsiris had this on his FB page, thought I'd share. I met Anatoly thru one of the local Charlotte clubs, and his shop was only about 15 minutes away....a lot farther now. This is him turning a bowl on his custom 5HP Nichols lathe. Look up his page to see more of his work including hollow forms taller than him.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 20, 2017)

It should be a crime to cut away all the inner wood into shavings......... But, if you don't have a coring device, I suppose you gotta do the crime. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2017)

That is mind-boggling! Tony


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 20, 2017)

Where would you put a bowl that big?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2017)

Man that looks like a lot of work. I'd love to see how he chucked that thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 20, 2017)

I'd make it into a lamp shade!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 20, 2017)

He shoulda cored it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow....i love seeing stuff like that...


----------



## TimR (Aug 20, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Man that looks like a lot of work. I'd love to see how he chucked that thing.


What I recall he used was essentially an engineered faceplate with lots of holes. Also, typically always on rollers/steady once hollowing starts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Where would you put a bowl that big?



It becomes your new bathtub.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 21, 2017)

Watch this video. He's starting to rough out a 6 1/2 foot vahzze in Poplar........... It's impressive. And he keeps his shop clean. His chip clearing tool is great also. It would have been real nice to see his hollowing rig up close, but not yet. Thanks for posting the original link, Tim.






............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

